# Pic's From Days Of Our Youth



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I had forgotten I had this Pic... I thought it would be fun to share what we used to look like. This one would be around 84 ?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

This is me around August of 1986, during USAF tech school. (I'm the girl lol).


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

This would have been about 1968...notice the big hair.

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I got some, but there all regular pics.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Picture as a young woman, I haven't changed a bit!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I don't have most of my pictures since I moved.
This one is from about 15 years ago, at a fancy wedding with my beautiful daughter.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Christmas in Alaska about 1994


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Sorry, I don't think the post office keeps posters from that far back.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

DKWunlimited said:


> Christmas in Alaska about 1994


To be fair, a lot can happen in 20 years..lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh, I haven't changed a bit either


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Which one is you


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

You look like a younger version of the piano player for Lenard skynard in their free bird video.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

We should start a band, you could be Rod Stewart


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I can do lead vocals, didn't do his type of music. I cant hit all the high notes now though. This is who I was talking about at 3:17
[YOUTUBE]QxIWDmmqZzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

The one at 3:52..OMG! Roadless..was that you?..lol


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Guess what ? I was at that concert


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

No way seriously?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> Guess what ? I was at that concert


ROFL, so was I!! Those Day on the Green concerts were the best. A great time to live in the SF Bay Area. 

We were mostly there to see Peter Frampton, though.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Taken on vacation in Spain. Probably around the mid 60s. The guy is my favorite brother...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Raeven said:


> ROFL, so was I!! Those Day on the Green concerts were the best. A great time to live in the SF Bay Area.
> 
> We were mostly there to see Peter Frampton, though.



It was a good time to be young


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> The one at 3:52..OMG! Roadless..was that you?..lol


Lol, could be but I can't see the video, it said it's not available. : (


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

try again it worked for me.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope, not on either Samsung nottebook.
Well if she was dancing around .....it could be!

Pretty much sums up the concerts of my youth......can't see much!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

So the one on the left, was 1991, the one on the right was 1982
Holy cow that hair!!!!
The photo in 1982, I was 17. That's the outfit I was married in, and the last time my hair was it's original color! LOL


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Ha!, back then my hair was just as long and about 4 different colors, some at the same time. I wish I had the money back I spent on Spritz and Aqua Net.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I had this preconcieved idea of what I thought u would look like. U surprisedme Why do we do that? What color is your hair right now, lol?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Brown and Grey..lol


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Red! And all the grey will be red tomorrow!!!!
And straight.
I straighten it.
It's naturally curly.

So my oldest and I spent time going thru photos of me from my childhood to today: I have perfected Resting 'female dog' Face. 
I'm working on it!! LOL


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

homebody said:


> I had this preconcieved idea of what I thought u would look like. U surprisedme Why do we do that? What color is your hair right now, lol?


*Never mind*
I didn't see Laura's name.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am 'naturally' brown and grey!! LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Wholly molly Laura lol. U uz one fine and feisty chick.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Well, I had to look hard to find a picture of myself. I found one when I was in my late 20s, another right after I had learned my transplant had worked (in my 30s) and one when I had retired and started tending to the needs of my precious mother (I was in my 50s at this time). Boy did these pics bring back some memories!!!!!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

My folks used to dress us up for Holidays.(my sis and I, Easter 63' ?), I was once pretty lean and mean! (me in 95?)


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

FROM TEEN YEARS



Im one of them holding a bow

This is my first pet his name is dinky

:bouncy::bouncy::cute::cute::rotfl:


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Twp.Tom said:


> ..........(my sis and I, Easter 63' ?), .........(me in 95?)


1863 or 1963? I guess the car is a dead give away.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice to see that I'm not the only old dub on this thread. Now, you old folks, I got some pretty bad stuff. Real bad.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Caeo Pectate, or Milk of Magnesia, or Hydrogen Peroxide or rubbing alchol, might take care of your bad stuff.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Or sour mash, single malt, tequila definitely.....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Takm all. Ones bound to work.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Here is some I took off of pics on a wall today. Sorry DD took them, and I guess that's why there sideways and I cant turn them around. Look at the tree and say the wind dosnt blow here.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Nivvermind, Ya cant see the tree in the pic.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Hippie! lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im an ole hippie and I fergot how to,??? U know


----------

